
Amazon Corretto 8 (OpenJDK 8) Now Generally Available - tosh
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/amazon-corretto-8-generally-available/
======
tosh
> We are working on Corretto 11 builds corresponding to Open JDK 11 and will
> release with time for testing before April, 2019.

